# Dust deputy



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a dust deputy recently and have been looking for a base. Today I came across this at an estate sale for $10. It is perfect.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I plan on getting the big one and using a 55 gallon drum for the container. I am going to install little plexiglass windows on it to monitor the build up of sawdust

I have one of the cheapies that mount on a 30 gallon trash can but it only has 4 inch holes and for my planer I need at least 5 inch and eliminate the flex


----------

